# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Best ways to improve/increase visualisation skills?

## EarthToKepler

Is their any way to improve visualisation skills?

I use to do visualisation meditation and it took weeks to make it somewhat vivid.

But I stopped and now I'm starting again (I want to improve my awareness) and It'll help me with alot of things outside of lucid dreaming ans meditation.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Thankyou :smiley:

----------


## Alien348

I found this article: How To Visualize for Meditation and Lucid Dreams

Hope it helps.

----------


## FryingMan

sivason wrote a visualization exercise in the Check out the Dream Yoga section of the DVA: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-yoga...-training.html

Another way to train visualization is to look at an object in detail with eyes open, then close your eyes and try to continue visualizing it.

----------

